# USA GP-38 Motor blocks



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

Doing a kitbash and needing the casings for the GP-38 motor blocks...USA only sells them with the motor and gears...anyone have scraps they would like to get rid of?  " border=0>


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey Joe, 
I have 2 motor block casings for usa gp-38 give me a few days to find them. Will send you message.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Joe, you are indeed a lucky guy! I was shaking my head, saying no way, and then... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Hay Joe you may have found another R.J. s hobby shop.







Later RJD


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks bull....They need not work..only need the casing...thanks so much....


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

If that doesn't work out for U Joe, get in touch, got plenty of them laying around... 
Paul R...


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks Paul...I'll let you know...


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey Paul...can you e-mail me please...

Thanks

Joe


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

I found them been real busy at work sorry it took so long 14-16 hrs a day at work doesn't leave much free time. Joe send me your address!


----------



## myline (Dec 6, 2008)

bull, e-mail me at [email protected] , Paul, Summerville


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe, 
I take it that U didn't get my first E-mail ???? Is ur e-mail address correct on this forum???
Paul R...


----------



## Joe Mascitti (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey Paul...no I did not recieve your message


[email protected] is my e-mail address


Joe


----------

